# From Amateur to IFBB Bikini Pro! Michele D'angona....I'm new! ;)



## MissMichele (Jul 31, 2009)

Just want to say hello! 

My name is Michele D'Angona and I just competed at the 2009 NPC USA's & placed 1st in Bikini Class A...earned my IFBB Pro card! WOOHOO!  I competed with some of the best bikini girls I've seen all year and I can't wait to impove my physique and prepare for the 2010 bikini pros! 

Michele D'Angona....shortie in the green bikini!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

MissMichele welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 31, 2009)

as stereotypical as this is, my GOD i'm in love.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2009)

MissMichele welcome to IronMagazine, your gorgeous!


----------



## largepkg (Jul 31, 2009)

I was going to say nice pooper but I realize how insensitive that could be so I'll retract it.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 1, 2009)

Well alright! Great job.

And you are gorgeous, with a great ....smile.


----------



## urbanski (Aug 2, 2009)

woah


----------

